# First Reloads!



## Surculus Solitudo (Aug 18, 2009)

After about a month of collecting my equipment, building a bench in my garage, and pouring over load data, I finally shot some actual reloads Sunday afternoon in my Walther P99 .40 cal. I loaded 4.1 gr of Titegroup with 180gr moly covered flat points from Bear Creek with an 1.122 OAL. I was a bit apprehensive on the first round. But it, and the other 15 rounds, went off without a hitch. No failures to load. No failures to fire. No failures to eject. It really felt great! I am hooked. I ordered another set of carbide dies in 9mm for my Karh PM9. I want to thank everyone who wrote a reply or started a string that I read in the past few weeks. They all were really helpful.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Congratulations, that first step is a big one but it sounds like you managed it quite well.

tumbleweed


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Surculus Solitudo said:


> After about a month of collecting my equipment, building a bench in my garage, and pouring over load data, I finally shot some actual reloads Sunday afternoon in my Walther P99 .40 cal. I loaded 4.1 gr of Titegroup with 180gr moly covered flat points from Bear Creek with an 1.122 OAL. I was a bit apprehensive on the first round. But it, and the other 15 rounds, went off without a hitch. No failures to load. No failures to fire. No failures to eject. It really felt great! I am hooked. I ordered another set of carbide dies in 9mm for my Karh PM9. I want to thank everyone who wrote a reply or started a string that I read in the past few weeks. They all were really helpful.


What machine did you get? I am thinking about getting into reloading myself. Anybody know much about the Lee Pro 1000??


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Congratulations on your success. You may discover that hand loading is almost as satisfying as shooting.


----------



## Surculus Solitudo (Aug 18, 2009)

dosborn said:


> What machine did you get? I am thinking about getting into reloading myself. Anybody know much about the Lee Pro 1000??


I have the RCBS Rock Chucker supreme kit. At this point I am very pleased with it and the carbide dies that came with it. I will be loading a full tray tonight.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Surculus Solitudo said:


> I have the RCBS Rock Chucker supreme kit. At this point I am very pleased with it and the carbide dies that came with it. I will be loading a full tray tonight.


Single stage??


----------



## Surculus Solitudo (Aug 18, 2009)

dosborn said:


> Single stage??


Yes, the Rock Chucker is a single stage press.


----------

